
Italian customers cannot access Shopify sites for over a week - indifferentalex
https://status.shopify.com/
======
kenrose
> While the root cause of this issue is still outside of Shopify, we have
> implemented a solution which has successfully restored connectivity for the
> majority of stores from the affected ISPs.

Looks like the issue was the ISPs, not Shopify. I wonder if other sites were
also affected.

